# Dadgumit!



## DT4EMS (May 3, 2006)

OK......so we are doing this blood draw thingy for a community wellness program.......... all day things have been just fine.................when in walks the tough guy.

Some local medic students were helping out to get their quota for blood draws and one of the students gets this guy.

Well the student was nervous and missed. He asked if I would do it and I said absolutely.

I go over, stick the guy and as soon as the blood tube filled up, I noticed him look at it out of the corner of my eye...............he starts seizing and goes limp. I was like "Dadgumit!!""

He was the last one before we took a break (that I am on now) and wouldn't you know the poor guy passes out.

It took about 20 minutes to get the poor guys composure back ( bless his heart).

Notice how you can say anything you want....... just follow it up with "Bless his heart" and it's all good. 

Funny thing is..... of the thousands of IV's I have started over my nearly 16 years in the field.........he's the first I have had drop out. I have had a bunch go pale and all..........but this was a new one for me. Maybe because when I start IV's most folks are in semi-fowlers or supine.

That is what I love about EMS....... never the same.


----------



## Chimpie (May 3, 2006)

LOL.  That's exactly what I needed to end the night:  A good chuckle.


----------



## Wingnut (May 3, 2006)

LMAO gotta love em.  And your right about the Bless his/her heart thing.


----------



## Guardian (May 27, 2006)

LOL! I love the "Bless his heart" thing, i'm going to use that.

I just shocked NSR @ 360J and killed him, bless his heart.

I punched a baby in the mouth for no reason, bless his heart.


----------

